# If World War II took place in a chat room...



## hardheadjarhead

Some knowledge of history required to appreciate this...

http://www.strategypage.com/humor/articles/military_jokes_20057151.asp



Regards,


Steve


----------



## TonyM.

ROTFLMAO!   
That was  a better read than the rise and fall of the third reich.


----------



## Lisa

That was very good! LOL!


----------



## OUMoose

TonyM. said:
			
		

> ROTFLMAO!
> That was  a better read than the rise and fall of the third reich.


LOL!!!!

Better AND quicker!


----------



## Rich Parsons

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Some knowledge of history required to appreciate this...
> 
> http://www.strategypage.com/humor/articles/military_jokes_20057151.asp
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Steve




I thought it was great but, I would have some stuff in the Pacific about the PI and the I shall return, that could have been some good lines for that as well.

  :lol: :rofl:


----------



## dubljay

LMAO!


 That had to be written by some online gamers.  That was great.


----------



## MA-Caver

Funny...hee hee... biotch!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Of course Roosevelt was a Hacker, and pwned the rest.


----------



## Gemini

HAHAHAHA!

Eisenhower: Nuts!

THAT WAS EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## TigerWoman

What's biotch?  Couldn't figure Benny Tow until mention of Italy, duh to me, Benito Mussolini.  Really funny.   about the language though.  TW


----------



## Marginal

Can't have a chat log from a RTS without some badly spelled swearing in it. Nobody'd buy it otherwise.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

The "Nuts" part was brilliant. There's a Bulge museum in the Ardenne's, nick-named the "Nutz" museum. Made an impact in the legacy of the local Belgie's.


----------

